# The best part of waking up is a ringneck in your cup



## mubcupk (Apr 20, 2010)




----------



## Chilangz (Apr 3, 2008)

LOL!! Nice one...


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Love it! We have a very tame little white ringneck who shares my hubby's breakfast every morning.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Too Cute!!!


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Oh yeah...


And when you get down to that last sip of Coffee, and find...it is a large Caper? A tiny sodden Swedish Meat Ball? A sodden bit of Cruieton?? Could it be..? Yes! a Poop?


Lol...


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

pdpbison said:


> Oh yeah...
> 
> 
> And when you get down to that last sip of Coffee, and find...it is a large Caper? A tiny sodden Swedish Meat Ball? A sodden bit of Cruieton?? Could it be..? Yes! a Poop?
> ...


 I was thinking the same.....


----------



## Tayzi (Apr 10, 2010)

pdpbison said:


> Oh yeah...
> 
> 
> And when you get down to that last sip of Coffee, and find...it is a large Caper? A tiny sodden Swedish Meat Ball? A sodden bit of Cruieton?? Could it be..? Yes! a Poop?
> ...


Oh I just tell my husband thats an extra large coffee bean !!!


----------



## rfboyer (Jun 18, 2009)

pdpbison said:


> Oh yeah...
> 
> 
> And when you get down to that last sip of Coffee, and find...it is a large Caper? A tiny sodden Swedish Meat Ball? A sodden bit of Cruieton?? Could it be..? Yes! a Poop?
> ...



::flees gagging::


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

pdpbison said:


> Oh yeah...
> 
> 
> And when you get down to that last sip of Coffee, and find...it is a large Caper? A tiny sodden Swedish Meat Ball? A sodden bit of Cruieton?? Could it be..? Yes! a Poop?
> ...


*LOL!! *Good one, Phil! My thoughts too....


----------



## mubcupk (Apr 20, 2010)

Hahaha! Probably would! Luckily I had finished my coffee when she flew to my empty cup, and I added the coffee pot for "scenery." So, she started it but it is a set up picture. She just happened to want to explore the coffee pot when I set it next to the cup, and this was the best pic of the bunch. 









Here is the second best picture of the bunch. 

She is my young ringneck who appeared on our doorstep the weekend after Easter this year, hungry, weak and thin. She has perked right up and is the friendliest little thing. We've had her a month, but she just started making noises in the past day or two; sounds like the beginning of a dove laugh. So sweet. Maybe she's growing up then (and maybe I'll find out she's not a she!).


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi mubcupk,



What a beautiful Bird!


I had one about fifteen years ago...and he would do a wonderful 'laugh' sound.


He would also attack a little stuffed Bunny I had, a sort of childs Doll about 5 inches tall of a Rabbet...made of Terrycloth and some soft filler.

Any time the Dove saw that little Doll, or if someone picked it up and was looking at it, he would fly over and just attack it for all he was worth...it was pretty funny.


They are real characters...


Quite a few times here, I have found a poop lolling in the bottom of my Coffee Cup...get down to the last swigs, then...Huh-What??...I'd look around and sort of yell "You guys, for Pet's sake!!!!" They'd all seem amused...that 'look' they can have...


----------

